# my poison bottle



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

i have a poison bottle i know it is common because i have seen several of them everywhere but i thought i would put it on here anyway since it is the only one i have at the moment so here it is


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

heres one to show the shape






    any info on it is welcomed i know it isnt worth too much thanks for looking


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2006)

That is a KV-1 triangular round-back poison. They came with POISON on the left, on the right, or on both sides like yours. Neat bottles, but as you said, very common. Smaller ambers are worth about $5. Clear examples and large-size amber KV-1s can be worth $25 to $100, depending on which size. There is also a very scarce error KV-1 with a backwards N in POISON.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks ill keep an eye out if i find anything good ill deep my eye out for you i do sodas so i dont really buy poisons thanks for the info though


----------

